# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Έρευνα για παιδιά, πως βλέπουν το θέμα του θανάτου?

## ArtNit

Η σχετική έρευνα αφορά ανθρώπους που σχετίζονται με παιδιά, όπως ψυχολόγοι, παιδοψυχολόγοι, κοινωνικοί λειτουργοί, δάσκαλοι, ειδικοί παιδαγωγοί. Χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσετε ένα βίντεο 50 δευτερολέπτων και να απαντήσετε σε μερικές ερωτήσεις, η διάρκεια της έρευνας δεν ξεπερνά τα πέντε λεπτά. Το θέμα έχει να κάνει με την συμβολική αναπαράσταση του θανάτου και αν ένα παιδί ηλικίας 6-8 ετών θα μπορέσει να το καταλάβει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να του δείξουμε ένα άψυχο σώμα, περιεχόμενο δηλαδή που μπορεί να σοκάρει ένα παιδί. Επισυνάπτω παρακάτω το link της έρευνας.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω πυ ειμαι 57 , μου ειναι αδιαφορος , εντελως ...................

----------


## Nightshark

Κι εγώ που είμαι 19 δεν με φοβίζει η ιδέα του θανάτου είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό αν ίσως με φόβιζε το πως θα πεθάνω

----------


## Macgyver

> Κι εγώ που είμαι 19 δεν με φοβίζει η ιδέα του θανάτου είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό αν ίσως με φόβιζε το πως θα πεθάνω


Ασε να πας 60 ( περιπου ) , οπως εγω , και μετα βλεπεις , τωρα διασκεδασε , διασκεδασε , διασκεδασε ... ......................προσεχε την ζωη σου πληζ ......φιλιικα .......................

----------

